

Automatically subtitling the 31C3 - jamesbrownuhh
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/Fahrplan/events/6554.html

======
jamesbrownuhh
So many great talks at 31C3 this year, but particularly looking forward to
this one, especially given the previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829357)

It does look like some of the talks at 31C3 are being subtitled in near-real
time, it's evident in some cutaways showing a slightly delayed text feed
underneath the presentation slides. Really nice to see.

